# handbrake setting for .tivo file converted w/ videoredo



## bigpatky (Apr 23, 2008)

I have tv shows backed up w/ tivo desktop to my pc. I have converted them to .mpg using videoredo. I'm having trouble finding a good handbrake preset or setting to convert for smaller size, yet retaining good quality. These are recorded in hd and i'd like to keep them at an hd resolution. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Have you considered using VideoReDo TVSuite v4....

http://www.videoredo.net/msgBoard/showthread.php?t=15759

It has the ability to save directly to H.264. So with it you can open the TiVo file, make your edits and then save directly to H.264 in one step from a single UI. If you decide to try it and need some help setting up a profile that meets your needs let me know.

Dan


----------



## txporter (Sep 18, 2006)

bigpatky said:


> I have tv shows backed up w/ tivo desktop to my pc. I have converted them to .mpg using videoredo. I'm having trouble finding a good handbrake preset or setting to convert for smaller size, yet retaining good quality. These are recorded in hd and i'd like to keep them at an hd resolution. Any suggestions?


VideoRedo v4 has already been suggested by Dan203. That is a good approach. Another would be to look into kmttg. There is a thread here on TCF Home Media Features forum that details this software. It was written by a member here (moyekj). It basically does what Tivo Desktop is supposed to do and allows you to transcode your video from within the software. He has some handbrake profiles in there that will work for you.


----------

